# Band jig tutorial 2019 (updated)



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Band jig tutorial 2019 (updated)

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 17 Sep 2019

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

*A vice (US terminology = vise)* is normally used for the purpose of keeping materials in place securely between a set of "jaws", or other means to facilitate processing these with various tools.

The freely rotating vice screw pushes or pulls back the "jaws" via a connection to a fixed non-rotating element.

This simple mechanical process can also be used for the purpose of generating tension on rubber flat bands and tubes needed to tie slingshot pouches securely by means of the so-called "wrap & tuck" method, or wrapping and tying a knot.

*This tutorial will show you how to build this user friendly pouch to band attachment jig*. *NB: You will have to purchase spring-operated clamps *that fit inside the mounting block holes ("windows").

*There is also a video *that shows the jig in operation: 




Comments and constructive feedback about this tutorial will of course be much appreciated.

If you do make one of these rigs according to this tutorial, please show it on this forum, if possible.

Click here to download this file


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Well engineered and c



Pebble Shooter said:


> *File Name*: Band jig tutorial 2019 (updated)
> 
> *File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter
> 
> ...


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

My set up is more primitive, but it gets the job done. Might be time to upgrade though.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

unkraut said:


>


I couldn't understand what you said BUT I understood the meaning brilliant idea with a few minor tweaks I feel this would work for me thanks

:banghead: :banghead: aaaahhhh linked the wrong video but then combine these methods and there ya go


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Nicely engineered Pebble Shooter.

However my issue is with my big mutton hands .....its the criss-cross in the winding that my big hands get in my way and I sometimes drop the thread/belt.

I need something that gives me about 4" high by about 6" wide gap underneath...so I'm going to look at clips out on "arms" to create this space....

Thanks

Eric.


----------

